# a membro da seita



## YALAK

Amigos

Qual é o feminino de «o membro desta organização»?Diz-se a membro ou de outro modo?


----------



## coquis14

Não faço ideia se é correto mas no Brasil usam *membra *nalguns casos."membra do site" por exemplo.
Saludos


----------



## Denis555

Segundo o Dicionário Aurélio:

*Membro*
*Substantivo masculino.*
[...]
*2.* Pessoa pertencente a uma corporação, associação, família, agrupamento, etc.:
[...]

Ou seja, se usa no masculino mesmo se tratando de uma mulher.
É como o caso de "a vítima" que usamos no feminino mesmo se tratando de um homem.

Mas o Dicionário Houaiss diz que existe "membra" mas é pouco usado.


----------



## uchi.m

Sei não, hein? Acho que é _o membro_, tanto para mulher quanto para homem._Ela também é membro do grupo de canto da minha igreja._​


----------



## leolino

Esse caso - um substantivo que só existe em um dos gêneros, independentemente de se referir ao masculino ou ao feminino - tinha um nome. Alguém se lembra de qual era? Sobrecomum?


----------



## uchi.m

Não sei se era comum-de-dois?

Sobrecomum.


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Não sei se era comum-de-dois?
> 
> Sobrecomum.


No meu tempo de escola era mesmo comum de dois.

Nunca vi 'membra'. Parece-me neologismo imposto pelo 'politicamente-correcto'. Aqui ao lado, em Espanha, o uso da palavra 'miembra' pela ministra da Igualdade quando se dirigia aos parlamentares provocou uma tempestade, com críticas de pessoas insuspeitas de conservadorismo ou hostiliddae aos movimentos feministas.


----------



## YALAK

Caro amigo

Grato pela resposta.
Neste caso é «o membro» para os dois géneros?

YALAK


----------



## WAMORZINHO

coquis14 said:


> Não faço ideia se é correto mas no Brasil usam *membra *nalguns casos."membra do site" por exemplo.
> Saludos


 Nunca ouvi ninguém dizendo membra!

Desconfio que seja errado, acho que membro não tem feminino.


----------



## coquis14

WAMORZINHO said:


> Nunca ouvi ninguém dizendo membra!
> 
> Desconfio que seja errado, acho que membro não tem feminino.


Ouvi! , acredite , mas é como você disse: desconfío.Fique tranqüilo que no espanhol acontece mesmo e ninguém sabe a resposta.
Saludos


----------



## WAMORZINHO

coquis14Eu por curiosidade coloquei a 'membra' em um desses dicionários online e a resposta que eu tive era de que a palavra não existia.

Mas se você diz que já ouviu, eu acredito, e provavelmente ninguém mesmo sabe a resposta!


----------



## Outsider

leolino said:


> Esse caso - um substantivo que só existe em um dos gêneros, independentemente de se referir ao masculino ou ao feminino - tinha um nome.


Outro termo, além dos que já indicaram, é epiceno. "Membro" é uma palavra epicena, para mim.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Outsider said:


> Outro termo, além dos que já indicaram, é epiceno. "Membro" é uma palavra epicena, para mim.


Eu também acho que pode ser utilizado para feminino ou masculino, mas epiceno não deveria só ser usado para definir animais?


----------



## Outsider

Não fui verificar ao dicionário, mas acho que noutras línguas o equivalente de "epiceno" se diz de palavras de qualquer tipo.

P.S. Parece que tem razão. Encontrei o seguinte:



> epiceno
> 
> do Lat. _epicoenu_ < Gr. _epíkoinos_, comum
> 
> adj., diz-se dos nomes de animais que, com uma só forma, designam ambos os sexos.


Que estranho restringirem o sentido da palavra a animais!


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Outsider said:


> Não fui verificar ao dicionário, mas acho que noutras línguas o equivalente de "epiceno" se diz de palavras de qualquer tipo.
> 
> P.S. Parece que tem razão. Encontrei o seguinte:
> 
> 
> Que estranho restringirem o sentido da palavra a animais!


 Por isso que eu perguntei, pois quando vi a palavra aqui, como não sabia o significado joguei no dicionário, e só veio explicação para animais!

Agora não sei se foi só um exemplo do dicionário, ou é uma regra!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> Ouvi! , acredite , mas é como você disse: desconfío.Fique tranqüilo que no espanhol acontece mesmo e ninguém sabe a resposta.
> Saludos


Sim, acontece mesmo. Mas a forma feminina também é geralmente considerada incorreta, não?
 
Temos uma canção de Ricardo Arjona que tinha a forma feminina na versão gravada em Guate, e quando a gravou de novo em México já tinha a forma "correta" masculina. 
 
Sds.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sim, acontece mesmo. Mas a forma feminina também é geralmente considerada incorreta, não?
> 
> Temos uma canção de Ricardo Arjona que tinha a forma feminina na versão gravada em Guate, e quando a gravou de novo em México já tinha a forma "correta" masculina.
> 
> Sds.


 Peculiar dado *Giorgio*  , sobretudo para as garotas de aqui que fazem culto dele.Eu concordo com você, soa horrível.A "nossa" Cristina de Kirchner faz mesmo "auto-chamando-se" *Presidenta*.

Nota:*Vanda* ,  me perdõe por favor por o espacio furtado e virado ao espanhol.Mas você é a moderadora mais democrática nos fóruns e vai entender.


----------



## djlaranja

WAMORZINHO said:


> Nunca ouvi ninguém dizendo membra!
> 
> Desconfio que seja errado, acho que membro não tem feminino.


 
Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer _*membra*_.
Certamente, onde apareceu, foi na tentativa de ser _politicamente correto,_ como bem disse Carfer.

Abraços,


----------



## Denis555

Eu também nunca tinha visto "membra" mas como eu disse lá em cima o Dicionário Houaiss registra a forma feminina, contudo diz que é pouco usada. Vejam:

Membro
substantivo masculino 
*1*Rubrica: anatomia geral.
cada um dos quatro apêndices do corpo de alguns animais e do homem, providos de articulação e movimento e ligados ao tronco em pares simétricos, cujas funções principais são as de locomoção e, esp. nos primatas, de preensão
*2* Derivação: por extensão de sentido.
parte constitutiva de um conjunto, de um todo
*2.1* pessoa que integra um corpo social, político ou administrativo, uma família, um grupo que tem atividades, interesses e objetivos comuns etc.
Ex.: <m. de um partido político> <m. de um clube>
*2.2* o que é filiado a um agrupamento, federação, união, comunidade etc.
Ex.: <aquele país é um m. da Unesco> <a Bahia é um m. da federação brasileira>
*2.3*Rubrica: arquitetura.
cada uma das partes de uma obra ou de um corpo arquitetônico (como, p.ex., o fuste de uma coluna)
*2.4* Rubrica: gramática.
parte constitutiva de uma oração
*2.5* Rubrica: matemática.
cada uma das partes de uma equação ou inequação
*3* Rubrica: heráldica.
pata de ave, destacada do corpo, representada nos brasões
*4* Uso: informal.
o órgão copulador masculino; pênis

Gramática: 
fem. (p.us.): _membra_


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Denis555 said:


> Eu também nunca tinha visto "membra" mas como eu disse lá em cima o Dicionário Houaiss registra a forma feminina, contudo diz que é pouco usada. Vejam:
> 
> 
> Gramática:
> fem. (p.us.): _membra_


 UAU!
Vivendo e aprendendo!


----------

